# Seed swap



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

This morning while having my coffee I did a ton of reading at this site. It seems there might be a need to start a seed swap. As some seed may not be available in a particular area or the seed may not be available as a commerical product or the seed is just too expensive. I am not able to create large packages, but I would be able to share seed in the ounce size packages.

I have the following in the area which would be fairly easy to package.

Birdsfoot Trefoil...
White Sweet Clover...
Yellow Sweet Clover...
Dandelion...
Sweet Goldenrod...
Fireweed...

What do you think about this idea? If interested or not, let me know your thoughts.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Good idea!

I'll start with saving aster, will trade for sweet goldenrod.



------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Great! 

Bullseye Bill, I will start collecting seed later this summer as they come out of bloom. I have a ton of it around here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Just be sure to research if the plant you want is native to your area or if it's already been introduced and hasn't been a problem.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Mike! Would you like some NICE Russian Thissel?









Bill


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

I agree with Mike, however most of the plants that we are interested in are not native to this country. For that matter neither is the honey bee.

I do have candian thistle, but I will not offer it to the share. The bees love it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks, but I have lot's of different thistles already. Russian, Canadian etc. Some of the thistles I have are native. The bees love them and the horses like to eat the flowers, but not the plants. Very funny to watch how carefully they eat the floweres.







I would share them but am afraid I would be violating quite a few local and state laws.







I end up trying to get rid of them anyway.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

In our county you will be fined if you don't take measures to irradicate Russian thistle.

The road grader guy turns in sightings to the noxious weed department and he will give you the option of doing it yourself or they will do it for you at a charge.

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's the same here, although enforcement is inconsistent.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i'll have some anise hyssop seed this fall.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

I would like some of that anise hyssop.

Thanks -Bill


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Bill: we have some Blue thistle here some call it globe thistle ,Is that the same as Russian thistle or do you know?The blue grow about 3 ft high has blue flowers about the size of a golf ball.they are just going out of bloom here.the bees sure do love it.>>>>>>Mark


----------



## BeeCatcher (Nov 12, 2002)

i will have plenty of vitex seed this fall if any one would like to have some.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

BeeCatcher is that the same as Monk's pepper. If so, I can't grow it up here. We are to cold. It is Zone 5-10 plant and it seems the warmer the better.

But, someone else might like to look into it. How well to the bee like it?


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Mark.. do you have any pictures of this plant. I searched the net for russian thistle and came up with a plant that is similar to tumble weed. I then searched to blue globe thistle and got a plant that didn't look much like a thistle...but was good for dry flower arrangemnts, which my wife would just love. let me know.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

T.A.Sorry I don't have any picture of it,But they do use it for dry flowers.it's a real pretty plant.The state plants it alone the Interstate hiway's here.It is just now quit blooming so I'm going to get alot of seed's.I'll be glad to pass them on.>>>>>Mark


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Vitex is the same as Chaste tree. Or shrub. Has silvery green leaves with purple flowers. Very pretty. If I'm not mistaken it can grow to 5-6 feet--at least that's how tall mine were when I lived in Texas. Course everything is big in Tx. Here in Ky I've only seen them get 4-5 feet.
Denise


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

I just gotta say it! LOL

What fits 3.5 times inside the boards of Alaska? 

Well, that would be the state of Texas.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Actaully, I guess it's only 2.4 times bigger...

 2.4 times the size of Texas.
 4 times the size of California.
 8 times the size of Kansas.
 10 times the size of Georgia or Florida.
 11 times the size of Illinois.
 12 times the size of New York.
 499.7 times the size of Rhode Island

I know this is off topic... so I will stop now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Or, as the Alaskan said when the Texan said Alaska wouldn't be the largest state if you melted all the ice: "careful or we'll split Alaska in two and Texas will be the THIRD largest state."


----------



## James Urbish (Jul 17, 2002)

Did I hear TEXAS? Well TEXAS is not just a large state. It is a large state of mind. Even with the illegal alien known now as "immigrants" and even with millons of yankees streaming here over the last 40 years due to, the lack of freedom, high taxes, gun control,and general intervention into our lives by goverments that have killed many of the jobs in the north and the widespread use of air conditioning which allows softer people to live in our challenging climate. TEXAS has managed to stay the largest state despite what is obvious to the geography student. This is a state where we feel free, where we question authority, where we were once a free sovereign country, where we fight for freedom and stand tall for what we think is right until we are proved wrong. A place where we still have some property rights, a place where we can take a joke, a place where you can walk down the street and look others in the eye and say good morning and not be afraid that they will kill you. A place where kids can grow up proud of their lives and abilities. I must stop I just feel it. TEXAS Is not a lot of things but TEXAS IS STILL THE LARGEST Got to go rob bees now hope Mr. Cooper my high school english teacher does not find this!!!! Also we have the best food on the planet In Houston TEXAS. Also the smartest and best looking women in the world. The list goes on and on

[This message has been edited by James Urbish (edited June 15, 2003).]

[This message has been edited by James Urbish (edited June 15, 2003).]


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

blo,blo,blo,blo,where's the seed's?


----------



## BeeCatcher (Nov 12, 2002)

T.A. the bees like the vitex very well. the stuff blooms all sumer till the first frost. once it get started i don't think you can kill it because i mowed some down by mistake and it came back the next year. you can let it grow into a bush or trim it to grow like a tree. i have mine like hedges.the bumble bees sure do like it also.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Mark,
Globe or Blue thistle is not the same as Russian.

Put on the heavest leather gloves you can find and grab any thistle, if it feels like you just grabed a cholla bare handed, it's Russian.

The most distingushing characteristic of the russian thistle is the spiney stock that appears flat sided with long and very very sharp thorns.

Once it takes over an area, nothing can enter it's parimeter.

We annualy walk our entire property during June and July with shovels and dig them up befor they go to seed. Ours will grow six feet easily. They will grow over the Blue stem and produce a beautiful purple flower with a yellow center that gives away it's position.

It is the scurge of every cattle rancher or farmer, and has no redeeming value at all.

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>It...has no redeeming value at all.

But you just said it has a beautiful purple flower? I think they are very majestic looking also. I walk my property killing them too.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

I have not seen Russina thistle in person, but what I have heard here and read on the net, I don't think I would want to introduce it here in northern Minnesota.

Looking for good bee pasture plants, not aggresive and invasive ones.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I will have vitex seeds, Texas aster that blooms in Fall, buttonbush, carolina buckthorn, white prickly poppy (very good pollen source but kind of weedy looking), lemon mint, and hopefully some catnip seeds (the bees just love it), and I should have plenty of borage because it really did well here.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey Dragonfly. I'm over in Greenville, TX. I'm working on my place to increase bee forage. I'd like to get some of your seed sometime. I've been harvesting blanket flower seed from the roadside and some coreopsis. I also planted some black oil sunflowers from birdseed. They all sprouted, but I don't know what I'll get for flowers.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Ross... I plant black oiled sunflowers each year up here in Minnesota. They grow about three feet tall. The blooms are about 5-8 inches across, somethings more. The bees just love them... most I think for the pollen, however I have watched collect some nectar.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Ross, I won't be collecting most of the seed until after first frost, because some of these plants will be blooming up until then, but I'll be glad to send you some. Also, I have wild mint that grows in the creek bed that will have lots of seed, and you are welcome to some, but mint is really difficult to start from seed. 

[This message has been edited by dragonfly (edited June 17, 2003).]


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

TAWoods: the seed's are on there way.>>>>>Mark


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A great bee plant is chickory. You see it growing beside the road around here. Bright blue flowers, tall stalks. Also makes good "coffee". Sometimes called "sailors cap" because of the color.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Mark...Great! I look forward to them. I will let you know. Thanks

Michael...are you upto sending Chicory seed? I meant to gather some last year when I was down in northern Illinois. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I know where some grows near here, but I don't know when it goes to seed. I'll try to go by now and then and check on it. Acutally I'd love to plant some here at my place. The ones I know of are about 8 miles north of me.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Just got done reading about ******* (eucalyptus)that grow's in Ca.reading it in the 36th edition of the abc&xyz book,It was talking about what a good shade it is & a honey producer it is also goes on to say it is the fastest growing tree in the world.Man that's what I need(L.O.L)does any of you out in Ca. have any dealing with it?>>>>>>Mark


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Chicory grows like dandelions here. I'll have to check it out for you guys and see when and how it seeds. Save you some trouble , Michael.
Denise


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 7, 2003)

Mark W. the eucalyptus trees I saw in California weren't very pretty. They are weird, cuz they keep their leaves and shed their bark! They look like a truck ran into them and are real trashy with shards of bark hanging. 

I understand that euclyptus is a big honey producer in Australia but I have no idea if "********" is any different than the common variety I saw. They get huge and are in the median of a lot of the roads in the Nappa Valley. I think Tupilo would be a lot prettier tree that grows quite fast and gives off good honey.



------------------
Linc


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Thank's Lincoln for the come back,I did'nt know. as I said I just read about it .also is the Tupilo a type of eucalyptus tree? thank's again.>>>>>Mark


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Where I grew up on the California coast there were hundreds of acres of Eucalyptus.The big bee outfits would bring in thousands of hives for the bloom and lots of honey(dark) was produced.
Where I am now there are patches of chicory.It only blooms in the morning or on cloudy days.I think its one of the prettiest wildflowers around.The bees work it some.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The best overall honey plant in my opinion is white sweet clover.You can get the seed from Kelley and beekeepers have been accused of sneakily throwing it along the roadside ,along railroad tracks etc.It is a very good flavored honey and bees love it.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Denise or Michael... I would love to get some chicory from you. When you are ready, just let me know and I will email you may address.

Thanks -Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Where I am now there are patches of chicory.It only blooms in the morning or on cloudy days.I think its one of the prettiest wildflowers around.The bees work it some.

Maybe it depends on the honey flow or the climate. Here they are in bloom all day and the bees are all over them. They grow mostly on the roadsides. They bloom around here from as early as June to as late as October.

Here's a picture of a bee on one flower on the Mann Lake cover. http://www.mannlakeltd.com/catalog/index_splash.htm


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Mark- You will love this and if yu don't you might want to duck and cover. LOL!

I received your seeds today and to did the postal service. Somewhere along the line, your envelope was open (manhandled) to see what was inside. I think the plastic bread bag was the give away... To there surprise, the seeds were wild flower. Can you image their initial thoughts.

Thank you for the Globe seed and the wild flower seed. Do you have any idea what the wild flower seed might spring forth?

Don't get spooky now!


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Mark- You will love this and if yu don't you might want to duck and cover. LOL!

I received your seeds today and so did the postal service. Somewhere along the line, your envelope was opened (manhandled)to see what was inside. I think the plastic bread bag was the give away... Too there surprise, the seeds were wild flower. Can you image their initial thoughts.

Thank you for the Globe seed and the wild flower seed. Do you have any idea what the wild flower seed might spring forth?

Don't get spooky now!


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Mark- You will love this and if you don't you might want to duck and cover. LOL!

I received your seeds today and so did the postal service. Somewhere along the line, your envelope was opened (manhandled)to see what was inside. I think the plastic bread bag was the give away... Too there surprise, the seeds were wild flower. Can you image their initial thoughts.

Thank you for the Globe seed and the wild flower seed. Do you have any idea what the wild flower seed might spring forth?

Don't get spooky now!


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

TAWOODS: the wild flower is a mix & I don't know what all is in there, but there is one that has a flower that's blue & about the size of a quarter,man the bees sure do love them.we've got alot of them planted & just about ever time I look there is a bee on the flowers.sure hope you enjoy them as much as we have.>>>>>Mark


----------



## WineMan (May 16, 2003)

Theres my favorite purple loosestrife.....but I don't think most states would appreciate your trying to spread it around. They are trying to eradicate it here.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

WineMan: Do you know where there is a picture of loosestrife is on the computer?>>>>>Mark


----------



## Mark Carden (Apr 30, 2003)

Mark,

There is a picture at the following site http://www.honeylocator.com/ , just call up the drop down icon and it will have a picture and usually a discription of the honey. Hope this is useful.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I now have a good supply of both Missouri and Ridgid Goldenrod.

Anyone care to swap? I would like to have white Aster.

------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## skruzich (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmm where do i get the seed from, I have tons of asters growing out back here. They are still in bloom.
steve


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

This is a great site telling about and showing Purple Loose-strife. http://www.miseagrant.org/pp/ 
Clint

------------------
Clinton Bemrose
just South of Lansing Michigan


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I have tons of asters growing out back here. They are still in bloom.
steve


Keep an eye on them, pick when they are ready to fall. Let me know when you are ready and which type of Goldenrod you want.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2003)

posted November 02, 2003 09:56 AM

Author: Daisy
Guard Bee 

Posts: 542
From: Kansas
Registered: Jul 2003

beecatcher, I'd like some of that vitex if you don't mind. All I have are spearmint and em well that seed these folks use or stings.... forgot it's name...

Help! lol

I have native sunflowers too, they grow real tall. I have some hot pepper seed also. I hope to grow lots of hot peppers next spring for my cayenne capsules I take daily.

Anyway these are some of the seed I have. If anyone is interested. And I still have to get seed sent off to U know who up in Iowa.

I'll get this packaged up today, I promise.

Been busier then a one armed paper hanger.

Daisy


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

Daisy,
The plant your thinking of is Plantain. ; )
I forgot to send you some ST. John's Wort. Did you want any of that? Anyone else?

TAWoods, did you still want some chicory?
Denise


----------



## SoCal (Nov 3, 2003)

Some of you had questions about Eucalyptus globulus-********. True, they don't look to pretty but wow, do they produce honey. Most importantly most bloom in the winter and each tree can bloom for several months.

Blue gums are/were planted for wind breaks in citrus and avacado orchards and between freeways. They can grow well above 100' And live for over a century.

******** is just one of several varieties of eucalyptus that grow out here, most are quite beautiful in fact and look nothing like the ********. But they all have a few drawbacks, very messy and will not grow where it frosts, they also are a fire hazzard and will explode in flames.

The honey is dark and has a slight menthol flavor, but in the winter,who cares, it sure builds up the bees for spring.Also, Tupelo is not in the Eucalyptus family.


----------



## BeeCatcher (Nov 12, 2002)

Queen Bee send me a email at [email protected] with an address to send them to and i'll get some vitex seeds off to you.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am a eucalyptus honey producer / it is not dark honey here south of San Francisco. Freezes at about 25 degrees. Blue gums are the most prevelant, with many smaller types used on the freeways and landscaping. Blue gums just starting to bloom now / thru April. Easy from seed. There is a ******** holocaust all over California, people think they are too big, messy, brittle and fire prone. In my area, the penninsula, was covered with hundreds of acres before post war housing covered the land. Still a lot here but hard to find apiary sites.


----------



## TAWoods (Jul 24, 2000)

Yes, I am still wanting some chicory seeds. Please drop me an email and I will send you my mailing address.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

dragonfly,

Is the vitex difficult to grow from seed? If you have extra I'd love to get some! Regretfully I don't have any interesting seeds to offer in return....

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## aufingers (May 5, 2003)

We have a lot of russian olive trees in this area. When they bloom in the spring the bees are all over them. If anyone would like some seeds I would be happy to gather some and send them I have seen them for sale in some of the garden catalogs that my wife receives.
Best wishes,
Earl White


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Anybody have any experience planting Vitex? I collected some seeds off of a tree and so far I've got a 0% germination rate. Do they need a dormant stage? Also is it possible to grow from clippings? Thanks in advance

Brandon


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I collected some seeds off of a tree and so far I've got a 0% germination rate.

Did you make sure that they went through a freeze? Many seeds need to freeze to crack the shell to be able to germinate.

Bill


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

I didn't - Thanks for the heads up. 

Okay, Billy Bob & Oliver, I will send you some more seeds after a good freeze. 
Daisy, I will postpone shipment until the aforementioned freeze.









Brandon


----------

